# Cape Fear RC Trial



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Open - 15 Back to the 4th
#1 Lil Mac - Eric Babin
#9 Lindsey - Andrea Meisse
#10 Nikki - Eric Babin
#13 Doc - Eric Babin
#17 Murphy - Bruce Koonce
#20 Streak - Bill Goldstein
#22 Rough - Gary Unger
#28 Hal - Bruce Koonce
#29 Jinx - Lynn Yelton
#33 Cane - Eric Babin
#37 Grady - Mark Chase
#38 Sea-J - Eric Babin
#39 Amos - Bruce Koonce
#41 Hawk - Eric Babin 
#42 Skeeter - Jerry Wilks

Amateur finished the water blind but I only have call backs to the 3rd.
#1, #3, #5, #6, #8, #9, #10, #13, #17, #20, #21, #22, #23, #26, #27, #35, #38, #39, #40

Qual finished the land blind
Call backs to the 3rd
#2, #3, #4, #6, #9, #11, #13, #17, #18, #19, #20, #22


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

AMT
1st Tucker Carolyn M
2nd G Unger
3rd Burke E With Zoom
4th John Thomas


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Open Results

1st- #37 Grady O/Chad Baker H/Mark Chase
2nd- #33 Cane O/Bobby Davidson H/Eric Babin
3rd- #22 Rough O/H Gary Unger
4th- ??????????
RJ- #1 Lil Mac O/Ronald Stainback H/Eric Babin
J- #13 Doc O/John & Anne Marshall H/Eric Babin
J- #38 Sea-J O/John & Anne Marshall H/Eric Babin

Don't know how many or if any other jams were given out. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations CHAD and Grady!!!!!!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Grady, Chad, and Mark!!!!


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Congrats on the second with Cane. Two recent placements, not bad for a dog under 3. Looks like you will have fun with him this spring.

Just think, in a year you will be able to start playing the derby again with your new Chopper pup.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

4th-10 Nikki- Eric Babin
Jams-42,9,20,29

Like to thank everyone at CFRC for all the hard work they did in putting on a great trial this weekend.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Mark Chase said:


> 4th-10 Nikki- Eric Babin
> Jams-42,9,20,29
> 
> Like to thank everyone at CFRC for all the hard work they did in putting on a great trial this weekend.


Congrats, Mark....you were running with the Big Dogs this weekend!

kg


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark Chase said:


> 4th-10 Nikki- Eric Babin
> Jams-42,9,20,29
> 
> Like to thank everyone at CFRC for all the hard work they did in putting on a great trial this weekend.


Congratulations again Mark...I enjoyed watching you and Grady this weekend, and I'm glad it turned out so well for you.

You done good! (duh)

Jeff


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks to everyone and especially Chad for letting me run such a great animal. Grady is such a pleasure to run. Now I just have to get my little brown dog running at that level.


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

guess i'll toot my own horn:
qual results:
1st Stella O-Chris & Erin blair H- chris blair
2nd Blue O- Linwood O’Briant H- Bruce Koonce
3rd Eider O- John & Ann Marshall H- Eric Babin
4th Bullet O- Alvin Hatcher H Eric Babin
RJ Jesse O- Bob Agonr H- Bob Agnor

Thanks to everyone who helped out at the trial. 
Hey Bobby congrats on the 2nd with Cane. he's a nice dog, but i'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Big Congrats, Mark! Sure do wish I could have been there instead...


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

fowlweather said:


> guess i'll toot my own horn:
> qual results:
> 1st Stella O-Chris & Erin blair H- chris blair
> 2nd Blue O- Linwood O’Briant H- Bruce Koonce
> ...


Congratulations Chris and Stella!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

fowlweather said:


> guess i'll toot my own horn:


Sweet sounding music it is. HPW


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Congratulations Bobby, Cane & Black River Retrievers


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you Canman, Chris, and Doug. Chris, congrats yourself on the Q win. That is pretty awesome, was a tough Q I heard. I didn't get to see anything after the 1st series....lol. Congratulations to Alvin Hatcher on Nikki's Open 4th also. I would like to especially thank Alan, Gwynn, and Eric at Black River Retrievers for the job they have done with Cane in a short amount of time. Cane has been with them now for only 7 months. Also to Mark Chase, it was nice meeting you this weekend and a big congrats to you and Chad on Grady's win. He's definitely on my short list of the nicest dogs I have ever seen run.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

First of all I want thank my training partner for even offering to run Grady for me. I had a company christmas party that I could not miss if they wanted someone to speak. I am going to have to try to get the girls up front to find us another date that doesn't coinside with Cape Fear. Not only is Mark a good handler he is by far the best training partner you could ever ask for, not once has he said its too cold or wet. He's always willing to do anything to help and most important to me he is always 10 mins early or he is on the phone calling saying hey I'm going to be 5 min late, he never let's you down!!
He brings his son and or his dad to throw birds about every time so we always have at least someone to retire other than our wingers and bumper boys. I can't begin to tell you want kind of person Mark Chase is, I hope each one of you get the opportunity to meet him, he is definetly a class act with a hill-billy twang!!!
Next I don't know if anyone noticed or not but the Open placements of 1,2,and 4th all are 4 yrs and younger Cane and Nicki are 3 I believe!! But what is more impressive is that the basics of all these fine dogs was done by Right Start Kennels Jim Van Engen. I know the Handjem crew tranformed my guy into a AA competitor just as Allen and Eric have transformed Cane and Nicki to the big leagues. So Bobby,Alvin, and Myself made the RIGHT choice for basics it seems!! Thanks again to the judges and property owners and club members who take the time so we all can enjoy this game.
Chad Baker


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Bobby ! Nice job Eric on all the placements.


----------



## turbodog2 (Oct 19, 2008)

According to the dog bio on Entry Express, Cane won't be 3 until March 31 of next year. So he is still only 2 years old, and has an Open 2nd and 3rd in his first four trials. Pretty good start I'd say. I got to train with Bobby and Cane before he sent him to Jim's. He was a super nice pup and Bobby did a nice job with him for the 7 months before he went to RSK. Hopefully he'll keep his roll going into the spring Bobby. You'll definitely be having some fun with him when he gets a little more experiance under his belt. Good luck.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to all you hillbillys, ********, and skate punks. You did good this weekend.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Congratulations to all that placed and finished, there were definately some VERY TALENTED DOGS and HANDLERS in NC last weekend.
Mark, Grady and Chad that is super! (How many Open points is that for Grady this year?)

David Barrow


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

I am fairly certain that Grady has 25 open points for the year.


----------

